# US Airways to Charge for Second Bag



## PRR 60 (Feb 27, 2008)

Following the lead of United, US Airways will begin charging for checking a second bag starting May 5 for passengers with tickets purchased after February 26. The charge will be $25 for the second bag and applies to all fares and all itineraries. (United only charges for non-refundable fares on North American travel). The charge is waived for Dividend Miles and Star Alliance elite members and others on the same reservation with an elite.


----------

